# Hey!



## Tam (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello. Im new here, however i have been reading during the lasts monthes.
Im Tam, im 18 years old, living in Miami.
As you can see in the pic, i have a big belly, that`s because i love food. Lol.
I ll be posting in the others threads.
BYE.


----------



## Tam (Jan 11, 2010)

i m not welcome here
lol


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome! Nice belly


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 11, 2010)

Tam said:


> i m not welcome here
> lol



Of course you are-welcome to Dimensions,Tam!


----------



## Tam (Jan 11, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Of course you are-welcome to Dimensions,Tam!


Thank you Adamantoise!


----------



## Adrian (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Tam (Jan 11, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Welcome, I hope you enjoy your time here.



thank you guy!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!

*gives you a fruit basket*

Maimi aye? How's the homocidal wildlife level?


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 12, 2010)

Howdy, Glad you could join us


----------



## JonesT (Jan 13, 2010)

Tam said:


> Just wanted to say hello. Im new here, however i have been reading during the lasts monthes.
> Im Tam, im 18 years old, living in Miami.
> As you can see in the pic, i have a big belly, that`s because i love food. Lol.
> I ll be posting in the others threads.
> BYE.


Welcome 2 the thread. U look nice


----------



## Tam (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you all!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Tam. Welcome.

Did you come to America from Europe originally?

My family are Hungarian.


----------



## Tam (Jan 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Hi Tam. Welcome.
> 
> Did you come to America from Europe originally?
> 
> My family are Hungarian.



No, i didnt, why?
Im from south america!


----------



## calauria (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome!!

Yay!! My hometown is Miami!! I'm so homesick.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome Awesome figure. Beautiful girl . beautiful city I wish i had the money to vacation lol.


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Jan 17, 2010)

not to b an ass ,but u should have foused ur camera b4 u took ur picture but welcome to the site!!!


----------



## .?.?.?.? (Jan 23, 2010)

hey i saw that you r from south america me to, where from?
oh and i love that belly its cute, im not on here much so message me


----------



## Tam (Jan 25, 2010)

.?.?.?.? said:


> hey i saw that you r from south america me to, where from?
> oh and i love that belly its cute, im not on here much so message me



Hey, thanks...
And yes, my belly is getting bigger, in the lasts times, and even more now that im on hollidays and i have been eating all the day...


----------



## Tam (Jan 25, 2010)

wolfpersona said:


> Welcome Awesome figure. Beautiful girl . beautiful city I wish i had the money to vacation lol.



thanks:eat1::eat1:
and yes, fl is wonderful!


----------



## Jigen (Jan 25, 2010)

Probably you have already been asked: do you have a gaining goal?


----------



## .?.?.?.? (Jan 26, 2010)

Tam said:


> Hey, thanks...
> And yes, my belly is getting bigger, in the lasts times, and even more now that im on hollidays and i have been eating all the day...



haha wow, well put up sum piks, and well do you want it bigger? are u trying?


----------



## Tam (Jan 30, 2010)

.?.?.?.? said:


> haha wow, well put up sum piks, and well do you want it bigger? are u trying?



Im not trying to get bigger, is just that i eat too much


----------



## Tam (Jan 30, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Probably you have already been asked: do you have a gaining goal?



i havent!:eat2:


----------



## Nill (Feb 6, 2010)

You look lovely! Welcome to the board


----------



## Tam (Feb 6, 2010)

Nill said:


> You look lovely! Welcome to the board



hey!
thanks!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Agent 007 (Feb 8, 2010)

Greetings! Enjoy your stay at the Dimensions Forums.


----------

